# Smoked an old doe..



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Now making link sausage.....
















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

What blend is your favorite ? I like Black Pepper and Garlic.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I use the fiesta brand venison seasoning from academy.....just add jalapenos and cheese....

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

How long to you smoke and what temp?
Gulfcoastal


----------



## ReefMonkee (Sep 10, 2019)

*Nice Lookin' Snausages!*

Reminds me of the days when the whole crew would come over for what was basically a 3 day party! We would make 350-450 lbs. of Klobase. One day of seasoning and grinding, next day smoking, the third day wrapping and hangover recovery.... Everyone had their own twist on it, Good Times! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I smoke at about 180 to 200 degrees...for about 6 to 8 hours... 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

